
Show HN: Mapping 11M points with Tile38 – Mapbox/Geonames - tidwall
https://geonames.tile38.com
======
atonse
I was having a conversation with a coworker and was looking for exactly what
Tile38 is, telling them the amazing kinds of realtime-GIS things available out
there, and I remember seeing this a while back but didn't remember the name.
Thanks for jogging my memory.

I'd love to see a writeup on how you efficiently did this (I'm assuming
protobufs?). I'm constantly telling one of my clients (gov) that it's no
longer a big deal to show even 10,000 points on a map thanks to Mapbox GL etc
in a performant way, without relying on GeoJSON. Now I can show this proof of
concept.

~~~
ptrott2017
I have used Tile38 for a couple of internal demo experiments this year and
hoping to push the projects into production next year (budget allowing).

If you are looking for a realtime-GIS with geofencing support out of the box -
it is an ideal match.

Docs really are great. Its very easy to get quick demos up and use. The code
base is a joy to work with. It is a really really good project.

Would also love to see a write up of the 11 million points with Tile 38 - that
is a really nice demo.

~~~
atonse
Good to hear! I’ll definitely play with it when I have some free time.

------
spectre256
The tile38 docs
([https://github.com/tidwall/tile38](https://github.com/tidwall/tile38)) are
really good.

Lots of animated GIFs combined with great structured text that really helps
quickly explain all the complex things that a geospatial index can do.

~~~
tidwall
Thanks :)

------
mistrial9
well, points for this

    
    
      This package provides an in-memory R-Tree implementation for Go, useful as a 
      spatial data structure.
      It has support for 1-20 dimensions, and can store and search multidimensions 
      interchangably in the same tree.
    
      Authors
      -------
      * 1983 Original algorithm and test code by Antonin Guttman and Michael 
        Stonebraker, UC Berkely
      * 1994 ANCI C ported from original test code by Melinda Green 
      * 1995 Sphere volume fix for degeneracy problem submitted by Paul Brook
      * 2004 Templated C++ port by Greg Douglas
      * 2016 Go port by Josh Baker
    
      License
      -------
      RTree source code is available under the MIT License.

------
nouney
I've been using Tile38 for over a year now. It is amazing.

------
voltagex_
This is super impressive. Do you have a write up on the datasets used and the
process you went through?

~~~
tidwall
Thanks. It was a team effort. We’re working on a medium article. The dataset
is Geonames.

~~~
tomkinson
Can't wait to read this. Well done

------
tinfoilboy
This is super impressive! Nice work.

